
Bruce Schneier on how insecure electronic voting could break the United States - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/podcast/episodes/bruce-schneier-security-secrets-and-surveillance/
======
altec3
Does anyone know why mail-in paper ballots are not the norm in the US?

Since I've been of voting age, that's all I've used and its great. I can take
my time, read about the measures and the candidates, then make my decision and
throw it in the mail. Even if I wait until election day, I'm able to go drop
it off at one of the many drop off points across the city.

I'd be far less likely to do it if I had to take time to go to a polling
location, wait in line, then figure out what I'm voting for.

~~~
tropo
Then to cheat, all you need is a friend who works at a mail sorting facility.
Deliver the ballots from zip codes that vote the way you prefer. The others,
possibly just half of them to evade detection, get dumped in a swamp.

